# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Domaće pelene - preporuke

## martinaP

Moram kupiti još nekoliko pelena, neke stare su mi na izdisaju. Koje pelene od domaćih proizvođača su vam se pokazale dobre? Zanimaju me samo fitted, poželjno je da nisu glomazne na guzi (trebaju mi za dan), po mogućnosti da su uže između nogica.

Edit: poželjno je da su na drukere, i da su se isti pokazali dobrima i trajnima.

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

Ne znam smiju li se ''reklamirati'' pelene?
Ako ne, onda molim admine da obrišu sljedeće:
mi imamo Rodine, Natura, Dolisine i Bambino mio pelene. Sa svima sam zadovoljna, osim što smo malo koristili Bambino (ok, ali meni nisu pasale). Između ovih triju, najmanje su Naturine, one su doista nekako uže i manje bumbaste i imaju drukere, a stavim ih često kad ga ''uvlačim'' u traperice i sl. što je uže. Meni su odlične i Rodine i Dolisine koje su vidljivo veće od Naturinih.

----------


## S2000

Izmedju Rodinih, Natura, Flafi i onih sivanih, izgleda mi da su Naturine fitted najtanje i rub oko nogica je usiven pa mi se cine najuze.

----------


## abeja

Mi imamo rodine, naturine i dolisine (samo nocne). Najbolje mi se za preko dana cine naturine, ali mi ide na zivce da im nisu sve pelene bas istog kroja, neke su malo uze, neke kopcamo na 2, neke na 3 druker... ali sve u svemu smo jako zadovoljni naturinim.

----------


## alef

Molim korisnice pelena bambino mio da mi kazu kako su zadovoljne s njima... Pocinjem polako nabavku, a ove mi se cine najprakticnijim do sada...

----------


## Pinky

alef imaš temu o bambino mio, ukucaj u pretražnik pa pronađi

----------


## winnerica

Takve kakve tražiš (uske među nogama, pocket tj. tanke, na drukere, ušiven rub) je nama po mjeri napravila SunčicaVŽ i jaako smo zadovoljni!
Još sam jako zadovoljna sa Flafi pelenama ali su puno veće guze u njima  :Wink:

----------


## VIŠNJA - LUCIJA

Mene zanima domače pelene, od nekih šilica. Znam za Suzi, Dolisa, Sunčica.... Dali ko zna još koju šilicu, i kako ste zadovoljni tim pelenama.

----------


## renci

Ne znam smiju li se ''reklamirati'' pelene?
to je pitala jedna od vas pa bih vam ja odgovrila kao mama koja je već dugo na ovom forumu ( a vidim da nitko nije odgovorio).
Nema problema ako reklamiramo one koji su legalni, mene jako smeta kada reklamirate one šivalice koje rade na crno, koje nemaju prijavljenu firmu ili obrt i koje ne plačaju poreze našoj državi. Nažalost to nije stvar samo ovog foruma nego društva uopće, a eto ja sam jedna od onih koje smeta takvo kršenje zakona.
Roda, Natura, Flafi,i još neki rade po zakonu, ostale čija imena znate spominjati ne rade. Ajde nemojte ovako javno podržavati kršenje zakona, imate pp i mailove.

----------


## renci

Ne znam smiju li se ''reklamirati'' pelene?<BR>to je pitala jedna od vas pa bih vam ja odgovrila kao mama koja je već dugo na ovom forumu ( a vidim da nitko nije odgovorio).<BR>Nema problema ako reklamiramo one koji su legalni, mene jako smeta kada reklamirate one šivalice koje rade na crno, koje nemaju prijavljenu firmu ili obrt i koje ne plačaju poreze našoj državi. Nažalost to nije stvar samo ovog foruma nego društva uopće, a eto ja sam jedna od onih koje smeta takvo kršenje zakona.<BR>Roda, Natura, Flafi i još neki rade po zakonu, ostale čija imena znate spominjati ne rade. Ajde nemojte ovako javno podržavati kršenje zakona, imate pp i mailove. Ne prozivam nikog od vas nego samo ističem očito.

----------


## riba26

Jeli itko probao one nocne pelene od Dolisa?

----------


## abeja

Mi ih koristimo i super su, ali samo za noc, jer su dosta glomazne. Osim njih imamo i bambus od Roda i te su isto dobre, ali su mu vec skoro male... nekako su plitke.



> Jeli itko probao one nocne pelene od Dolisa?

----------


## riba26

> Mi ih koristimo i super su, ali samo za noc, jer su dosta glomazne. Osim njih imamo i bambus od Roda i te su isto dobre, ali su mu vec skoro male... nekako su plitke.


Jeli imate one od velura ili frotirske? Vidim da nudi ta 2 u svom albumu... Moja mala ima preko 2 god i 15 kg pa se pitam kako bi izdrzali... koji cover koristis s njima posto su tolko glomazne?

----------


## abeja

Imamo od velura, preko njih zastitne od "natura pelene" (L). Nece ti biti preglomazne za dijete od 15 kg  :Smile:

----------


## lagartija

Evo ja ću iskoristit ovaj trenutaka da se poažlim na Rodine  pelene, predebele su, suše se 100 godina i neke su mi se i usmrdile,  kad se osuše  budu prekrute, dijete mi je bilo mokro do uha za pol sata koliko god oprezno namješatvala pelenu i zaštitne...i ono kaj je najgore čula sam i tad mi se zgadilo sve da se rade o STARE tkanine, fuj...iako je proizvod šivan u HR tko zna od kuda je došla ta tkanina...

----------


## mali laf

*lagartija* komentar je preproziran.

----------


## mala-vila

kakve stare tkanine?

----------


## S2000

Daj opisi kako ih odrzavas.
Zasto si uzela fitted pelene a ne brzosusece ako ih nemas kako susiti?

----------


## renci

Lagartija, žao mi je što je tvoje iskustvo s rodinim pelenama tako loše, do sada nisam čula ništa slično, nisu niti predebele, niti se suše išta duže od ostalih, krutost pelena ovisi o održavanju, a i ako se usmrde to nije do pelene nego do načina pranja, a za materijele si skroz u krivu jer se šivaju od najboljih materijala koji se nabavljaju u najboljim tvornicama u zemlji i inozemstvu.

----------


## casa

Ne želim biti bezobrazna, ali... Imam Rodine pelene, neke su kupljene prije dvije i po godine, neke mi je prijatlejica dala nakon što ih je koristila za dvoje djece i danas ih korissti samo moj najmlađi i mogu samo reći pohvale za pelene. Dakle, neke su koristile moje dvoje djece, nek moje dvoje i prijeteljičino dvoje i dalje su u upotrebi. Normalno, boja se isprala i neke su se malo rasparale kod drukere, ali ne smrde, upijaju i koristim ih i dalje. I kad bi sve što kupim toliko dugo trajalo ja bih bila mnogo bogatija.

----------


## lagartija

Ne znam zašto bi moj komentar bio preproziran? Ne razumijem...Samo želim reći svoja iskustva i nekom nešto odgovara, a drugom ne odgovara..isto kad ideš kupit npr. traperice s nekim si zadovoljna s drugim ne... Održavala sam ih kako piše na 60 bez omekišivača, možda je greška u meni jer sam uzela fitted, nisam znala to je istina...trebala sam uzet s džepom..no nema veze, no nisam isto jedina kojoj se to dogodilo...
Ali sad sam malo zbunjena ako je Hrvatski proizvod kako to da je tkanina iz inozemstva?? Da li je tkanina testirana na azoboje i teške metale?

----------


## alkemicar

laagrtija, otiđi na Rodin webshop, odaberi neku pelenicu i tamo ti piše od kojeg je materijala i koji certifikat posjeduje
ne znam što točno želiš dokazati ili pitati, možda si i sama jedna od šivalica pa si uvrijeđena, al nemaš zašto biti
i ja nisam za rad na crno jer je i previše sive ekonomije i zato nam i je kako je
al ako nisi zadovoljna pelenama, to si i rekla i ok, martinaP će valjda odvagati između ponuđenih komentara i sama odlučiti šta uzeti
nema potrebe silaziti s teme. svatko će dati svoju preporuku (ili je ne dati) 

martinaP, ja imam puno pelena od jedne šivalice koja ima obrt i za koje sam uredan račun dobila i zadovoljna sam
imam i fitted i brzosušeće jer sam htjela vidjeti razliku. iako je lošija izvedba brzosušećih nego kod nekih drugih proizvođača (ponajprije što se uložaka tiče koji idu u taj džepić) koje sam imala prilike probati, ipak sam vrlo zadovoljna kako se ponašaju na malenom i pri održavanju
imam i rodine i neke stranih proizvođača
iskreno, naturine nisam probala jer su mi se činile dosta plitkog kroja za ovog malog guzonju  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

i ja bi se pridruzila pohvalama za rodine pelene, najbolje su mi se pokazale rodina pusa (njezna pusa mi je malo knap sad kad je veci), rodina pusa su mi komotnije.
usmrdile su se i meni, ali to nema veze sa vrstom pelenama, nakon par ispiranja i smrad je nestao

----------


## renci

Ne želim sad popovati, ali Hrvatski proizvod je napravljen u hrvatskoj ali dijelovi ne moraju svi nužno biti hrvatski, naime znam sigurno da još nitko u hrv ne proizvodi drukere a na mnogim hrvatskim odjevnim proizvodima ih ima, isto tako i neke vrste materijala nije moguće proizvesti u hrv tvornicama jer nema sirovina niti hrv pamuka, niti tko zna čega, pa ih je nužno nabavljati iz vana, kontroliranog su podrijetla i testirani na sve te s važećim atestima i deklaracijama. Ovo je sve malo OT, neću više o tome.

----------


## klara

Kad se prica o preporukama, ja sam odusevljena Rodinim AIO pelenama. Super drze, cak i nocu, prostrane su pa ce nam biti dobre do odvikavanja, brzo se osuse i debljnu sama odredim.
Vrlo su jednostavne za previjanje, bit ce dobre za u jaslice.

----------


## martinaP

> ...
> martinaP, ja imam puno pelena od jedne šivalice koja ima obrt i za koje sam uredan račun dobila i zadovoljna sam
> imam i fitted i brzosušeće jer sam htjela vidjeti razliku. iako je lošija izvedba brzosušećih nego kod nekih drugih proizvođača (ponajprije što se uložaka tiče koji idu u taj džepić) koje sam imala prilike probati, ipak sam vrlo zadovoljna kako se ponašaju na malenom i pri održavanju
> imam i rodine i neke stranih proizvođača
> iskreno, naturine nisam probala jer su mi se činile dosta plitkog kroja za ovog malog guzonju


Hvala  :Smile: , ali ja sam davno tražila preporuke... Mi smo na kraju prešli u jednokratne, jer je mala bucka, i u platnenima ništa ne može obući. Platnene ima za po doma, a sad smo (nadam se) na putu prema ostavljanju pelena.

----------


## S2000

Kad moj mrsavko skine pelene, cini mi se da cemo se vratiti na bodije i odjecu od prosle godine  :Smile:  ekonomicno

----------


## Mojca

Meni je frendica dala dvije rabljene pelena, jedna je Rodina na čičak, druga Naturina na druker. 
Rodina je super, osim što je čičak malo postao tvrd (nikako da odem zamijeniti), a Naturina mi je grozna... cijela je tvrda, dugo se suši, kao da se unutarnji sloj previše zbio... inače, zgodna je onako manje robustna. 

Osim te jedne Naturine, ostale su Rodine (5 pusa  :Heart: , 5 pocketica, 2 bambusice i 2 konoplje) i Mother ease (10 kom osnovnog modela)... i mogu reći da su mi Rodine puno draže po kroju, a ME se brže suše, pa im je to prednost. Jedino mi Rodina konoplja nije baš sjela... kruća je nego sam očekivala, pa ju treba duže gužvati po rukama. 
Da danas kupujem, kupila bi samo Rodine, ne bi uzela ME.

----------


## leptiric_zg

Mi imamo Rodinu pusu. i većinu od šivalice Naide. Prezadovoljni smo i s jednim i s drugim. Iako su mi zaštitne Rodine bolje.  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Rodine zastitne su super. A od pelena mi je favorit od Naide (babysaurus) model Mutt like.

----------


## njokica

Postavljam pitanje, krenula na komplikacije pa sad imam vremena, konačno, za slatke brige  :Very Happy: 

S prvom bebom sam imala Kamarisove onesize fitted, koje su nakon 2,5godišnjeg staža u totalnom raspadu, poklonila ih jednoj mami za probu.

Dakle, muči me ovo: za koje se platnene odlučiti u moru izbora na internetu, a kriteriji su slijedeći:

-da su po mogućnosti domaće proizvodnje;
-da su pocketice, ali nikako AIO (bitno mi je da se brže suše od fitted)
-da se kopčaju na čičak
-i zadnje:  kupila bih veliko pakiranje od istog proizvođača, a ne kod 2-3 različita po par komada, zbog uštede.

Na facebooku mi je nekoliko mama savjetovalo tabitine pocket pelene, a onda se javila jedna mama kojoj su one bezveze. Mislim da sam vidjela i flafi koje su brzosušeće jer se uložak "rasklopi" kod sušenja. 

E sad, tko ima vremena za pisanje od vas, bila bih zahvalna na svakom savjetu, izgubljena sam u moru oprečnih informacija  :gaah:

----------


## S2000

Mislim da ces za bilo koju vrstu bilo kojeg proizvodjaca cuti i za i protiv... Nisu svacija ocekivanja ista i nisu sve bebe iste gradje, a ima i puno razlicitih modela istog proizvodjaca...

Naturine pockerice su tanke, jako brzo se suse, ali oni ne proizvode na cicak... 
Rodine split imaju cicak, al nakon sto se jezik odvoji i dalje je debeljuskast jedan dio pelene..
Flafi pocketet i split su isto tanasne, mozes ih puniti u slobodnoj izvedbi.

----------


## dahlia

Ja sam još friška u cijeloj priči o platnenim pelenama. Bebulja nam stiže početkom rujna, ali ja već mjesec-dva proučavam pelene i pokušavam se odlučiti s kojima da krenemo. Za sad sam nabavila preko oglasnika Bambino Mio paket s 12 nekorištenih prefoldsa i 2 komada zaštitnih gaćica za 250kn. Dobila sam i jednu rolu onih papirića koji se mogu bacat u wc. Imam već i jedan paket tetra pelenica. S time planiram početi, ali bih rado kroz iduća dva-tri mjeseca kupila još par komada pelenica i zaštitnih gaćica da mogu kombinirati, a s vremenom bih povećala kolekciju.

Ono što mi je najbitnije kod pelena jest da se brzo suše na zraku budući da nemam sušilicu, a bebica će doći na jesen kad će mogućnost sušenja vani biti sve manja i manja. Što mi preporučate? Nisam baš za AIO varijantu. Uzela bih možda jedne-dvoje da vidim kak to funkcionira pa onda nabavila još kad mi malecka krene u jaslice. Mislim da će to tetama biti najjednostavnije. Fitted su dosta debele, koliko sam shvatila. Njih bi možda uzela par komada za noć. Logika mi nalaže da će duže izdržati od ostalih. Što mi preostaje? Pocket? Molim preporuke, linkove...  :Trep trep:  

Ono što sam uspjela do sada utvrditi na svim živim forumima i u razgovorima s mamama jest da su ME i Rodine zaštitne gaćice najbolje, a gotovo sve mame koje imaju Naidine Mutt like pelene jako su zadovoljne. Što se Rodinih gaćica tiče, jel da uzmem na drukere ili čičak? Planiram svakako i Naidinih par pelenica uzeti, ali me zanima koliko se brzo one u praksi suše i kakve su njezine zaštitne gaćice. Vidim da ona ima one size gaćice.

----------


## S2000

Meni naidine one size zastitne nisu bile nesto posebno, drzala sam se rodinih (dobre i na drukere i na cicak). Naidine mut like mi se brzo suse jer imaju odvojiv ulozak iz dva dijela. AIO pelene (bez obzira na marku) u vrticu mi se nisu proslavile jer bi mu se znala napraviti rupica izmedju nogice i pelene pa bi procurile. Aio bi koristili kao rezervnu kad idemo van ili kad se vracamo s plaze. A u vrticu smo koristili uvijek normalne platnene pelene (al sam morala imati vise zastitnih, svaki dan bi slala 3 pelene s 3 covera, uz onu pelenu u kojoj malac dode). Znaci, trebalo mi je oko 7-8 covera da to sve fino funkcionira i u vrticu i doma.

----------


## aliana79

od zastitnih rodine i ME. mislim da dalje ne trebas istrazivati. moje su na cicak. drukere sam imala air flow od ME i zuljale su bebaca na trbuhu i oko nogica. valjda je previse buckasta. ja sam krenula s pp, a sad sam po danu za doma na tetrama. puno su mi bolje. nocu koristim prefolds a moderne pp kad idemo van, u goste i sl. 

fitted imam naturine i teesko mi se suse. pogotovo kad je ovakvo vrijeme, a radijatori ne griju. ne mogu ih koristiti za noc jer moja malena spava na trbuhu a fitted je krojena tako da podebljani dio nije naprijed vec iza. naidine imam mutt i bblike i zadovoljna sam s njima. muttice imaju spojena dva uloska koje se drukerima zakace na pelenu, a bblike tri uloska koja se drukerima vezu jedne na druge, ti mozes birat koliko ih zelis. brzo se suse. moje su od pamucnog frotira.

meni su najbolje pp s uloscima na drukere jer se brze suse. pocketice mi se ne da slagati..aio nisam zadovoljna. vecina mojih pp je na drukere, i zao mi je sto ih nemam vise na cicak, lakse se namjeste. jedino znam da cure kazu kako ih bebaci kad narastu znaju sami skidati. 

od pelena osim naidinih imam ME, naturine, rodine i flafi. sve su mi dobre.

----------


## dahlia

Hvala cure! Onda dalje niti neću filozofirati. Za početak ću uzeti ME Rikki (čitala sam negdje da su te bolje za manje bebe zbog čička) i jedne rodine na drukere, pa ćemo vidjeti kaj nam bolje paše i dopunjavati.

Nekako mi se čini da ću većinu pelenica uzeti od Naide. BB like za noć, a Mutt like za dan. Naturine su mi prekrasne, ali... Njih sam uživo imala priliku vidjeti i opipati i čine mi se baš jako jako debele tako da ih za sad uopće ne uzimam u obzir. Eventualno tamo negdje iduće ljeto kad ću ih moći vani sušiti. I Flafi mi se na dodir isto čini debeli.

----------


## Beti3

Ako te zanimaju domaće pelene, ja sam kupila od jedne gospođe iz D.Sela koja lijepo šiva. Ako želiš mogu ti poslati porukom naziv njene FB stranice ili mail.

----------


## dahlia

Beti, zanimaju me domaće pelene ali onih šivalica koje imaju registrirani obrt. Kako dolazim iz obrtničke obitelji, protivim se bilo kakvom radu na crno. Ako ta šivalica ima obrt, dapače! Pošalji njen kontakt.

----------


## R_anama

Ako te zanimaju čim tanje pelene, onda su flafi pocketice najbolje. Mi imamo sive, bez volančića oko noge i iako izgledaju jako male, buco od 12 kg ih nosi bez problema. Dolaze bez uloška tako da moraš ili nabaviti uloške ili stavljati tetre ili mini ručnike u pelenu

----------


## Beti3

A kako možeš vidjeti ima li netko obrt ili nema, ako ga ne pitaš direktno? 
Ja kupujem svašta, po svuda i nikad nisam pitala, a ni vidjela ima li obrt. Ili d.o.o. Ili firmu. Nebitno meni.
 Uostalom, koliko znam propise, kod nas se ne mora otvoriti taj obrt, nego se može raditi kućna radinost, posve legalno. Evo i link sam se potrudila pronaći: http://portor.mingorp.hr/sporedna.htm

----------


## Lutonjica

naravno da možeš znati je li legalno - ako ti uz robu izda i pravovaljani račun, legalno je.
ako ne može izdati račun, onda je na crno.

----------


## mala-vila

> Beti, zanimaju me domaće pelene ali onih šivalica koje imaju registrirani obrt. Kako dolazim iz obrtničke obitelji, *protivim se bilo kakvom radu na crno*. Ako ta šivalica ima obrt, dapače! Pošalji njen kontakt.


i ja  :Smile: 
na bijelo rade : rode, flafi, tabita, natura...njih se mogu sjetiti na prvu
imas još web shopove- sunašce malo, mini greeny (svašta imaju), pelenko (oni imaju me pelene i još neke "stranjske")

dodajte još ako znate

----------


## dahlia

> A kako možeš vidjeti ima li netko obrt ili nema, ako ga ne pitaš direktno? 
> Ja kupujem svašta, po svuda i nikad nisam pitala, a ni vidjela ima li obrt. Ili d.o.o. Ili firmu. Nebitno meni.
>  Uostalom, koliko znam propise, kod nas se ne mora otvoriti taj obrt, nego se može raditi kućna radinost, posve legalno. Evo i link sam se potrudila pronaći: http://portor.mingorp.hr/sporedna.htm


Kao što Lutonjica reče, ako uz kupnju dobiješ pravovaljani račun, tada je riječ o obrtu ili legalnoj djelatnosti kućne radinosti. Oni, naime, isto moraju izdati račun. No, koliko sam ja upućena, do sada ima relativno malo takvih kućnih radinosti i uglavnom je registriraju umirovljenici jer oni, za razliku od ostalih fizičkih osoba koje su uz kućnu radinost zaposlene u nekoj drugoj firmi ili ustanovi, ne moraju plaćati doproinose. Rad na crno ne podrazumijeva nikakve troškove od strane osobe koja tako radi, a kućna radinost zahtjeva troškove registranice, plaćanje doprinosa, prijavu prihoda poreznoj upravi i izdavanje računa. 

*R_anama*, hvala za preporuku. No čula sam da se mnoge mame žale da im poscketice nisu jako praktične baš zbog tog uguravanj uložaka ili tetri. Ti nemaš s tim problema?

*mala-vila*, da da... Znam za sve njih. Ima još i http://www.eko-butik.com/. Imaju razne domaće i strane proizvođače pelena, deterdžente za pelene, stvari za trudnice i bebe i sl. Od njih si planiram uzeti jedan paket tetra pelena uz koji dobiješ i snappi kopču za otprilike iste pare koliko u DM-u ili Konzumu dođe paket tetri.

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je najbolje kad ljudi komentiraju kak su od "domaćih" šivalica pelene puno jeftinije. pa hebemu normalno da su jeftinije kad ne moraju plaćati nikakve namete nikome, samo si kupe materijal i šiju na crnjaka

----------


## njokica

> Kao što Lutonjica reče, ako uz kupnju dobiješ pravovaljani račun, tada je riječ o obrtu ili legalnoj djelatnosti kućne radinosti. Oni, naime, isto moraju izdati račun. No, koliko sam ja upućena, do sada ima relativno malo takvih kućnih radinosti i uglavnom je registriraju umirovljenici jer oni, za razliku od ostalih fizičkih osoba koje su uz kućnu radinost zaposlene u nekoj drugoj firmi ili ustanovi, ne moraju plaćati doproinose. Rad na crno ne podrazumijeva nikakve troškove od strane osobe koja tako radi, a kućna radinost zahtjeva troškove registranice, plaćanje doprinosa, prijavu prihoda poreznoj upravi i izdavanje računa. 
> 
> *R_anama*, hvala za preporuku. No čula sam da se mnoge mame žale da im poscketice nisu jako praktične baš zbog tog uguravanj uložaka ili tetri. Ti nemaš s tim problema?
> 
> *mala-vila*, da da... Znam za sve njih. Ima još i http://www.eko-butik.com/. Imaju razne domaće i strane proizvođače pelena, deterdžente za pelene, stvari za trudnice i bebe i sl. Od njih si planiram uzeti jedan paket tetra pelena uz koji dobiješ i snappi kopču za otprilike iste pare koliko u DM-u ili Konzumu dođe paket tetri.



Snappi kopča!  Ja bih to... gdje se mogu nabaviti zasebno, kod nas? Tnx

----------


## luci07

Mislim da sam vidjela u rodinom web shopu i pelenku.

----------


## dahlia

> Snappi kopča!  Ja bih to... gdje se mogu nabaviti zasebno, kod nas? Tnx


Najjeftinije ti je u Eko-butiku. Evo link http://www.eko-butik.com/kop%C4%8Da_2

Kod njih je dostava samo 10kn i cijena dostave ostaje ista do 5 naručenih kopči. Kopča košta 16kn.

----------


## mala-vila

dahlia ja sam imala samo poketice i nisam imala takvih problema, da kupujem opet, uzela bi poketice kao i prvi put
naravno, to sve ovisi od osobe do osobe

----------


## aliana79

*mala-vila, da da... Znam za sve njih. Ima još i http://www.eko-butik.com/. Imaju razne domaće i strane proizvođače pelena, deterdžente za pelene, stvari za trudnice i bebe i sl. Od njih si planiram uzeti jedan paket tetra pelena uz koji dobiješ i snappi kopču za otprilike iste pare koliko u DM-u ili Konzumu dođe paket tetri.[/QUOTE]*

ja sam uzela bas taj njihov paket bambino mio tetra pelene + snappy i super su mi tetre. velike su, lako ih slozim i ucvrstim sa snappycom. jedino sam u mueleru nasla isto tak velike tetre. ostale su mi knapcih za vezanje kao u pelenu.

----------


## aliana79

zbrljala sam u odgovoru. htjela sam quote samo dio dahlia-inog posta.. sori.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Snappi kopča!  Ja bih to... gdje se mogu nabaviti zasebno, kod nas? Tnx


http://webshop.roda.hr/pelene-1/snappi.html

----------


## VeraM

Podižem. Ja sam zadnje kupila od "Tratinčica, Obrt za proizvodnju platnenih pelena" dakle registrirano i sve kako spada. Imaju webshop i face starnicu. Jako sam zadovoljna, uže su dosta od rodinih i flafi koje isto imam. Jedino što je malo lošije jest da uložak nema drukere za pričvrstiti. Za sada je još cura stacionarna, vidit ćemo kako to funkcionira kad počne puzat. Imam još i AIO od chibolo, al kako to nije domaća proizvodnja, nećemo o njima. 
Flafi imam širi model i to nam je za noć, uz 2 uloška, izdrži. Iako zadnje vrijeme stavim još 1 uložak od bambusa iz rodinih jer je veća i više piški. S jednim uloškom smo s flafi za dan jer joj budu preglomazne. Od rodinih imamo bambus puse, super zadovoljna, i jednu pamučnu pusu, poketicu. Ta se jako dugo suši, tako da ćemo ostati na toj jednoj, dobra je za potrebu.

----------


## Vlattka

VeraM, ja imam više komada s uloškom koji nema drukere (doduše drugih proizvođača) i to se nije pokazalo kao problem. Sve normalno, kao i s drukerima.

----------

